
Information Assurance by NSA – Official GitHub Account - jweir
https://github.com/iadgov
======
walter_bishop
I wonder, is it wise running NSA scripts on my computer, but then again, most
probably the NSA has already backdoored it.

------
dvdhnt
As a former contractor, I find this hilarious.

~~~
willstrafach
Care to elaborate? There does not appear to be anything funny about it.

~~~
dvdhnt
I suppose I should say ironic rather than hilarious.

From day one you're drowned in briefings and presentations on secrecy; they
make it a point to declare how devastating it would be if "they" knew anything
at all about "our" methods or means.

Thus, I find it ironic, to the point I now laugh aloud, that an organization
so incredibly buttoned-up, clinging to secrecy, now hosts open-source (right?)
software on the servers of a separate organization known for its contributions
to transparency.

